# anybody ever hear of a northwood planer?



## farmall (Jan 8, 2012)

I picked a planer up today. It is a Northwood planer, model # NW20A, serial #88621. I bought it as a not operational unit. I tested the motor, not connected to the planer. It seems to work fine. I have not fired up the whole planer. I know that it is missing the wheel that will adjust the height of the bed. I think it is all there, other than that. I have not been able to find any info about this unit. Does anyone know anything about them? I tried to attach a picture but it is too big. I will see if I can figure it out and post it.


----------



## DannyT (Apr 26, 2011)

this is all i could find in a short time


http://vintagemachinery.org/MfgIndex/detail.aspx?id=604&tab=0


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

I had one show up for sale near me a few years back, and checked out for a friend who was interested. this was a 15" model, with a 3HP motor. It seemed to be a fairly typical Chiwanese plane. The configuration was with the motor on the bottom (tables moved to adjust cutting depth). On this particular planer the only problem I saw was that only one of the 2 feed speeds worked. You change gears while the motor is running, sometimes when they will wreck gears when that's not done correctly....I suspect that's what happened to this one. It seems to me that my friend was able to track down someone who used to work for the Northwood importer(no idea what hoops he jumped through to do that). But he told the fellow was quite upbeat about the overall quality of the machine. I don't know if I still have the pics, but I photographed it for my friend and e-mailed to him. If they might be of any use to you, I can try to find them.


----------



## JMHubbs (Jun 1, 2015)

Farmall,
I have the big brother to your planer, Northwood NW-24SL6. This one is a monster, weighing around 2000 pounds. It has the knife grinder as well. I have searched high and low and can't locate any manuals or current parts for mine. I am lucky, in that it is complete and perfectly operationable. One thing of interest I have found is about half the bolts are standard and the other half metric. Most unusual. I do know my planer was only offered for three years, 1987-1989. I purchased from original owner's family after he passed away.
Regards, John...


----------

